# What are effects of dropping 2 years for JEE-MAINS during placement



## lakeport (Jul 4, 2013)

I passed boards in 2012. Appeared for JEE and AIEEE. Not qualified any of them.
Also appeared for JEE-Mains in 2013 and state engg entrance. Not qualified.

Now i have taken admission in BA in a local college in my city, but i want to attempt JEE-Mains and my states engineering entrance one more time.

I have a few questions, i'd be grateful if someone can answer them 
1. I have 80.5% aggregate marks in 12 and 73% in PCM. (ISC board) How much do i need to score in JEE_Mains to get a rank of around 1000.
2. After i complete my B. Tech., what kind of difficulties will i face during campus placement since i have heard that companies don't like candidates that drop an year after school. Now i am dropping 2 years. Does this mean i'll have lots of difficulties finding a job?


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jul 5, 2013)

I would suggest you to apply for a B.Tech course, try if you can get an admission somewhere. If due to bad luck u miss it next time then just doing a BA might not help you and three year gap will not do you any good your mental health and confidence. 

The thing that you've heard about the the companies is true. Companies like Cognizant and TCS have issues with drops and gaps (Personal Exp.)

But then again if you are able to do well in your B.Tech then the companies might overlook, in most probable scenario you will be missing a few companies in campus due to eligibility.

The campus thing happened with my brother. He has 8.8 GPA from Manipal (M.Tech) but his B.Tech scores were not that great, so he missed a lot of companies due to eligibility. But he did get placed in the company he was selected for his internship. So I guess that'll be the same for you.

Any ways all the best with whatever you do


----------



## lakeport (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi thanks for the reply. I hope you don't mind me asking this, but what company does your brother work for and what is his salary package?
Also where did he do his B tech from?

I could apply for B tech with donation but i don't want to do b tech from any crappy college and waste my parents money. did your brother also drop an year or 2 after school? If yea then how many?


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jul 8, 2013)

1. He is working with Altair: Innovation Intelligence.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altair_Engineering

2. Sorry can't discuss the package ( but doing good i mean earning better )

3. He dropped a year after completing B.Tech to prepare for his (GATE)

4. His B.Tech was from a crappy college in Jhansi, UP ( Hence an year drop for GATE)

5. B.Tech from a crappy college leads to "no campus" and you'll have to invest a lot of time studying yourself if you want to get somewhere. My brother did not do that.


----------



## cool_techboy (Jul 12, 2013)

what effect does dropping 1year(i dropped one year gave aieee in 2012 then jee mains in 2013) have on the placement?

i am getting a nit college(in top 10 nit)

does it have the same effect as dropping 2 years in your case?


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats for getting the admission and all the best for your future. 

A maximum of 2 years is acceptable (That's what I've seen from personal experience) and you have got admission in NIT (Top 10 ), so i believe you're safe. But then again make sure that your GPA scores are good for the next four years and do try to learn something (PRODUCTIVE) other than what is taught.


----------



## lakeport (Jul 14, 2013)

cool_techboy can you tell me what was your rank in JEE_Main? How much marks did you score and what was your percentage in board exams?


----------



## cool_techboy (Jul 14, 2013)

i was thinking of getting a rank of 2k 
but due to normalization my rank drifted to 30k
i got chemical in nit nagpur due to obc
i got 85% in hsc maharashtra board(97%ile)

now i have no chance of cs


----------



## lakeport (Jul 14, 2013)

oh god.

Then my rank is going to be arounf 1 lakh 

how many marks are you getting?


----------



## Anqit (Aug 17, 2021)

H


lakeport said:


> oh god.
> 
> Then my rank is going to be arounf 1 lakh
> 
> how many marks are you getting?


Hey how are you doing now?
Can you tell me the effects of 2nd drop please.I need help.Plzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 17, 2021)

Anqit said:


> H
> 
> Hey how are you doing now?
> Can you tell me the effects of 2nd drop please.I need help.Plzzzzzzzz


He's not going to reply, this post was from 2013 and i doubt he's active.

Yes, company HRs are assholes and they are gonna see that gap as a red flag. But you need one chance and later on in career it will not matter.  (IMO)

Focus on things you can control now.


----------

